# Audi TT VIN Decoder?



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Getting a TT roadster soon here, wanted to decode the VIN to see what details I could find out, etc. Search didn' thelp much...anyone know a good location to complete decode the VIN?
Joe


----------



## HernTT (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Audi TT VIN Decoder? (RabbitGTDguy)*

Be careful and check the 4th and 5th digit on the VIN. The 4th digit should be a U. If it is a T then you have a really lame FWD. Or even worse it might be an automatic. 
The 5th digit should be a T or F. Otherwise you are buying a POS 180. These are the weakest engines and lowest value.


_Modified by HernTT at 5:42 PM 1/25/2009_


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT VIN Decoder? (HernTT)*

lol herntt is


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT VIN Decoder? (ShockwaveCS)*

LOL. 
Well, I can tell you that it is a 2001 TT Roadster 225 Q. it is a 6 speed manual as well. So I am happy there. I haven't seen the car in person yet as I got it for a great deal through an auction that a friend went too. Just waiting for it to arrive and just wanted to gather more info on it...
Joe


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Audi TT VIN Decoder? (RabbitGTDguy)*

bentley manual has a vin decoder in the front. If you're going to buy a TT, buy one of these first.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT VIN Decoder? (thenamescolby)*

Already on the order. Have had a bentley for every VW I've owned and will for the Audi. 
Joe


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT VIN Decoder? (HernTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HernTT* »_If it is a T then you have a really lame FWD.
Otherwise you are buying a POS 180.
These are the weakest engines and lowest value.


Wow, there's all sorts of weapons-grade stupidity you just posted.


----------



## skitzafit (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: Audi TT VIN Decoder? (darrenbyrnes)*

I agree im amazed at some of the stupid things some people will say.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT VIN Decoder? (skitzafit)*

guess I shouldn't have opened the thread. Surprised at the responses...wow. 
Joe


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT VIN Decoder? (RabbitGTDguy)*

Don't worry about it, HernTT is known for posts like that. You'll enjoy whatever TT you get!


----------

